# Servo Motor Hitec - Rosario



## kaki (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola a todos.. No se si esto va aca pero necesito ayuda y en especial de gente que sea de Rosario. Estoy buscando hace 2 semanas donde conprar Servos Hitec, no logro dar con la cueva indicada donde encontrar estos venditos servos.

Bueno demas esta decir que soy de Rosario. 

  Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. 

Saludos...

PD:No se si esto va aca me parecio que seria el unico lugar donde se adapataria..


----------

